

Tutoring meets the 21st century - nicolime

Most tutoring services ask you to &quot;request information&quot; and don&#x27;t disclose prices. They also don&#x27;t let you know what the process is like whatsoever (until you pay).<p>We created Sultan Tutoring to create the tutoring service we wished existed. Students can schedule themselves in directly, see pricing upfront and find out what the process is like BEFORE paying.<p>For now, our focus is on the new MCAT. However, we also offer tutoring in Chemistry, Physics and Genetics and best of all:<p>We have created a platform that YOU can use to offer your own services while being protected by the corporate veil. If you&#x27;re interested in joining the Sultan Tutoring Society, reach out to us at jobs@sultantutoring.com<p>Would love your feedback on our website! www.sultantutoring.com
======
ivan_ah
The site design is very good. It is light and gets to the point, namely, the
pricing:
[http://www.sultantutoring.com/pricing.html](http://www.sultantutoring.com/pricing.html)
That seems crazy expensive. Who's is the intended audience for this? I
certainly don't have 2.5 grand to drop on tutoring... I don't even know what
the MCAT is!

The main question visitor have when they land on any site is "Is it relevant
for me?" See if you can't put that info above the fold on the landing page.
Otherwise, I'm left with the question "Who is Sultan?" and "Is this a Turkish
site?"

Apart from that you should think about showing more of the product, e.g. a
sample lesson plan, or a screenshot of a tutorial session to help visitors
understand what is on offer.

~~~
hashtag
Your comment is spot on for a lot of things but arguing you don't know what
the MCAT is isn't one of them. It's a niche audience and those who want
tutoring for the MCAT would know. Those who don't aren't going to have a need
for it.

